# Bunkai Pinan Nidan / Pyung Ahn Chodan



## boobishi (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## boobishi (Mar 29, 2009)

That title should read Pyung Ahn Edan rather than Chodan.


----------



## exile (Mar 29, 2009)

boobishi said:


> That title should read Pyung Ahn Edan rather than Chodan.



Yup, I was wondering where the infamous 'simultaneous outward middle and rising block' was... but it's still funnyespecially the final line! :lol:


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, that's great!  I'm stealing that cartoon.


----------



## boobishi (Mar 30, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Hey, that's great! I'm stealing that cartoon.


 
I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm also sure you meant "Hey, that's great! Thank you for freely sharing your hard work and creative content with us. Would you mind if I used it for my own enjoyment and as a teaching aid for non commercial purposes?" To which I would say, "Sure, have at it".


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 30, 2009)

boobishi said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'm also sure you meant "Hey, that's great! Thank you for freely sharing your hard work and creative content with us. Would you mind if I used it for my own enjoyment and as a teaching aid for non commercial purposes?" To which I would say, "Sure, have at it".



Yes, thank you, that was rather rude of me.  Sometimes I forget I'm not surrounded by other educators, we are shameless about intellectual property sometimes.

Anyways, thanks for sharing, if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to send it to a few people.


----------



## boobishi (Mar 31, 2009)

No problem, I meant to insert a smiley face in there but forgot to. Feel free to share it. There are more like it on my website. BTW it's the last day to enter a drawing for one of two free books. "Guerilla Jiu jiutsu" by Dave Camarillo or "The way of Kata" by Kane and Wilder. if you comment on a post you are eligible for the contest.

I have one more drawing like this on on the way in a few days.

Aloha.

www.oldmansboobishi.com


----------

